# NBD - Ibanez BTB content



## dr_kotasz (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi to all bass-player.

Today i bought my first 6-string bass: Ibanez BTB556

Korea, 2007. 

Ibanez Catalogs

The one on the right side...

Pics tomorrow...


----------



## Mukersman (Jun 4, 2012)

did they change the BTB shape? it seems more streamlined or something.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 4, 2012)

Mukersman said:


> did they change the BTB shape? it seems more streamlined or something.



The old BTB shape had slightly worse fret access, but looked a hell of a lot better


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jun 4, 2012)

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 4, 2012)

When are they going to make an easy to find FRETLESS version of the BTB? Seriously...


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 5, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The old BTB shape had slightly worse fret access, but looked a hell of a lot better



Definitely disagree. The old body shape looks a lot more awkward to me.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 5, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The old BTB shape had slightly worse fret access, but looked a hell of a lot better


Which models fall under that?


----------



## jon66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new bass man. Welcome to the BTB owners club.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 6, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The old BTB shape had slightly worse fret access, but looked a hell of a lot better



isn't it just a bolt-on/neck-through shape difference though?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 8, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> isn't it just a bolt-on/neck-through shape difference though?


No. I did some studying on the Prestige models and found out their are 3 variations but all bolt-on. The BTB1306 I believe is the first one that came out. It has the normal long horns but is different due to the bubgina stripes in the neck. Then the 1206 which has the smaller horns and then the 1006 which has a full flamed maple top and does not show the neck pieces, it also has walnut stripes & smaller horns like the 1206.

But now that I think about it you might be right. I'll look into them all again. As of now all I know are the maple topped ones are the 550,1000,1200,1300 series.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 8, 2012)

dr_kotasz said:


> Hi to all bass-player.
> 
> Today i bought my first 6-string bass: Ibanez BTB556
> 
> ...



Tomorrow is always a day away.....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 8, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> No. I did some studying on the Prestige models and found out their are 3 variations but all bolt-on. The BTB1306 I believe is the first one that came out. It has the normal long horns but is different due to the bubgina stripes in the neck. Then the 1206 which has the smaller horns and then the 1006 which has a full flamed maple top and does not show the neck pieces, it also has walnut stripes & smaller horns like the 1206.



how are the horns smaller?

i feel like at some point the BTB model's horns kinda changed a little, making the points seem more curved or something. they kinda became more claw-like.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 8, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> how are the horns smaller?
> 
> i feel like at some point the BTB model's horns kinda changed a little, making the points seem more curved or something. they kinda became more claw-like.


It's more of what you say, they claw in more. I was analyzing the pictures and they both are the same length really. I personally REALLY prefer the more extreme claws. The clawed in ones just dont work on the design too well imo.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 9, 2012)

I've owned both shapes, 406QMBBL and 676NTF. The new BTB shape is for the neck-through models only and simply has deeper and larger cutaways both top and bottom reaching to the 23rd/24th fret, not many basses do this. Extremely ergonomic, modern and sexy. The claw shape is to angle the strap pin correctly for high-angle playing. The claw looks more extreme on the new shape because the horn is thinner. The lower horn is at a good angle too, good for high angle play when sitting. You will love that bass it's so well designed.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 10, 2012)

Still no pics..........


----------



## dr_kotasz (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, still no pics, i'm sorry guys, but i had no time at all in the past few days. I hope in the next week, i'll have.

I'm in a middle of a migration so i have lot of things to do.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 15, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> I've owned both shapes, 406QMBBL and 676NTF. The new BTB shape is for the neck-through models only and simply has deeper and larger cutaways both top and bottom reaching to the 23rd/24th fret, not many basses do this. Extremely ergonomic, modern and sexy. The claw shape is to angle the strap pin correctly for high-angle playing. The claw looks more extreme on the new shape because the horn is thinner. The lower horn is at a good angle too, good for high angle play when sitting. You will love that bass it's so well designed.


Like he said ha. If you look on the left horn, notice at where it joins the body. On the more extreme horn style, you will have fret access up to the 24th fret while the more clawed versus is around the 21st fret.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!

I need a BTB..


----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

OK, folks, i did some pics today, i'll post a few in a few minutes!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2012)

dr_kotasz said:


> Pics tomorrow...


----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

PICSPICSPICSPICS!!!! :-D


The BTB-556.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2012)

How do you like it? I'm thinking about making the move to 6 string bass soon.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 6, 2012)

Very cool. I Dig. 

You were ONLY TWO MONTHs late with the pics. ha ha


----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

PICS-O-MANIA

It's a used one...





Serial:





... and last, but not least...
me playing that bass!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Very cool. I Dig.
> 
> You were ONLY TWO MONTHs late with the pics. ha ha



I'm sorry guys, but i moved and of course i worked...
Until now this baby was at my parents' house, so i couldn't even practicing on it.


----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


>



as you wish...


----------



## dr_kotasz (Aug 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> How do you like it? I'm thinking about making the move to 6 string bass soon.



I like it very much beause of the high notes i can play. It gives me new ideas/inspirations to play.
Unfortunately i'm not familiar with this wide neck yet. It's difficult to me to slap in the right way... for example.
But practicing-practicing-practicing... making recordings... will make an effect. I hope!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2012)

dr_kotasz said:


> I like it very much beause of the high notes i can play. It gives me new ideas/inspirations to play.
> Unfortunately i'm not familiar with this wide neck yet. It's difficult to me to slap in the right way... for example.
> But practicing-practicing-practicing... making recordings... will make an effect. I hope!



That's exactly what I was figuring. You're making me want a 6 string bad now since I don't really slap much anymore...


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's exactly what I was figuring. You're making me want a 6 string bad now since I don't really slap much anymore...



I don't regret getting a sixer at all. It's just as easy to play as my fiver and four, despite being fretless. If you're used to bass scales and the width of ERG's, you'll be fine.


----------



## dr_kotasz (May 12, 2013)

Unfortunately I had to sell my BTB556... 
Because of upgrading my new guitar amp.

Now i have an '82 Cimar Jazz Bass.





The neck is not the original.


----------



## dr_kotasz (May 12, 2013)

This new guitar amp thread is here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/237443-nad-handmade-amp-hungary-manufactured-greg.html


----------

